# Whats the deal on boar meat can you eat it or not?



## Mako22 (Mar 7, 2013)

My processor said any boar over 90 pounds don't bring in to be processed as they said when cooked the meat will stink something fierce. What do y'all say?


----------



## fyrguy86 (Mar 7, 2013)

Well I've taken over 38 boars. Several we're 150-278lbs. None were smelly. All were great to eat. I've heard the same, but so far......all mine were as good as a small sal hog. FYI....all were shot dead on the spot. No chasing ect. I'm sure if you ran it a bit, any animal would have all kinds of adrenaline in the muscles. Maybe someone else has more info. Good luck.


----------



## frdstang90 (Mar 7, 2013)

A friend killed a 175lb boar this year in deer season and he had it processed and it was some of the best sausage I have ever ate.  It didnt run 20 yards from where he shot it so I dont know if that had anything to do with it or not.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2013)

Bring them to me there no good lol. I've been told if you cut the reproductive organs out as soon as you kill it there fine to eat. I have the big ones, even sows ground into sausage. It's great with bisquets and gravy.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2013)

We are eating this one.


----------



## weekender (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't know what causes boars to go rank or how long they stay that way once they go rank. If you have not killed a rank boar, I can see where you would have doubt about what a rank boar is. My wife and I have killed 4 boars out of about 50 that were rank. They stink so bad you can smell the from several yards away. If you touch them and get the smell on your hands it is hard to get it off. The first one, which was one of the worst, we tried to eat. We cooked some on the grill, some in the oven and my wife swears she was still getting whiffs of the stink 2 years later around both the grill and the stove. What's strange is it is not necessarily the biggest boars that are affected. The rank ones have ranged from 150-200 lbs. These boars were not miss handled, didn't live more than a few seconds after being shot. If and when you kill one that is rank, you will know it as soon as you get close and down wind of it. I don't know if it is something like the deer rut, of if it is a perminate condition. All I do know is, when you encounter one you will know, and likely remember it. The last boar I killed was 220 lbs and was just fine, no ill ordor what so ever, just ate some twice last week off of him.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 7, 2013)

I have only killed one. It was about 100lbs and good!


----------



## ben300win (Mar 7, 2013)

I have heard that if it stinks bad after shooting it, leave it in the woods. I have shot several that were good eatin. Had one that had worms under the skin. It got thrown away.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2013)

weekender said:


> I don't know what causes boars to go rank or how long they stay that way once they go rank. If you have not killed a rank boar, I can see where you would have doubt about what a rank boar is. My wife and I have killed 4 boars out of about 50 that were rank. They stink so bad you can smell the from several yards away. If you touch them and get the smell on your hands it is hard to get it off. The first one, which was one of the worst, we tried to eat. We cooked some on the grill, some in the oven and my wife swears she was still getting whiffs of the stink 2 years later around both the grill and the stove. What's strange is it is not necessarily the biggest boars that are affected. The rank ones have ranged from 150-200 lbs. These boars were not miss handled, didn't live more than a few seconds after being shot. If and when you kill one that is rank, you will know it as soon as you get close and down wind of it. I don't know if it is something like the deer rut, of if it is a perminate condition. All I do know is, when you encounter one you will know, and likely remember it. The last boar I killed was 220 lbs and was just fine, no ill ordor what so ever, just ate some twice last week off of him.



I have killed 1 or 2 bucks like that also. Your right some can be rank no matter what size. One of the bucks was not a real big one. I have killed a rank boar before it is about the smell of the meat.


----------



## centerc (Mar 7, 2013)

We quartered a large one it was fine I wonder if it is a bile or urine sac that gets busted sometimes. While cleaning A SMALL 50 LB BOAR we cut into the urine sac had to stop and hose it off it smelled so bad.


----------



## weekender (Mar 7, 2013)

centerc said:


> We quartered a large one it was fine I wonder if it is a bile or urine sac that gets busted sometimes. While cleaning A SMALL 50 LB BOAR we cut into the urine sac had to stop and hose it off it smelled so bad.



That was not the case for us on the bladder deal


----------



## Dbender (Mar 7, 2013)

*boar meat*

There is a such thing as pork taint.  You can google pork taint to get all the scientific facts and studies.  It can occur in any pig intact male, cut male, or female.   I think it is a very low percentage of affected swine overall.  I've raised hogs and never had one that was tainted no matter how big a hog either cut or not.  I'd find another processor and keep on shooting them.  You can't smell tainted meat until you cook it anyway so just because they are rank smelling(most are) doesn't mean the meat isn't good..


----------



## Mako22 (Mar 8, 2013)

Dbender said:


> There is a such thing as pork taint.  You can google pork taint to get all the scientific facts and studies.  It can occur in any pig intact male, cut male, or female.   I think it is a very low percentage of affected swine overall.  I've raised hogs and never had one that was tainted no matter how big a hog either cut or not.  I'd find another processor and keep on shooting them.  You can't smell tainted meat until you cook it anyway so just because they are rank smelling(most are) doesn't mean the meat isn't good..



My processer said the same thing about not smelling it till you cook it. They are a family run business that has been processing hogs out in the country at their store for many years so I think they might know something. Not arguing with you just saying this isn't a deer processor working out of a shed in his back yard, these folks make sausage and process hogs all the time.

I Googled it and this site says it does exist: http://www.thepigsite.com/swinenews/18969/boar-taint-an-understanding-of-what-it-is

and this one: http://wildboarhunting.blogspot.com/2012/04/boar-taint.html


----------



## Thunder Head (Mar 8, 2013)

I have killed 18 - 20 hogs including boars up to 230 lbs. the all tasted great.


----------



## Dbender (Mar 8, 2013)

*pork*

I wasn't trying to argue with you.  I thought you were questioning the processor in the first post??  Just go with what he says.


----------



## Mako22 (Mar 8, 2013)

Dbender said:


> I wasn't trying to argue with you.  I thought you were questioning the processor in the first post??  Just go with what he says.



Its hard to communicate on the internet at times, no what I was looking for was just a discussion on how to avoid it or what size hogs folks on here eat with no problems. It sounds to me that not all large boars have this problem according to what others have posted here.


----------



## centerc (Mar 8, 2013)

It would be a shame to pay for processing and not be able to eat it .


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 8, 2013)

I ate some sausage last year from a 300-lb boar that a friend of mine killed (no, I didn't believe it weighed 300 lbs either until I saw the pics, it did,) and it tasted excellent.


----------



## grouper throat (Mar 8, 2013)

You won't cook but one rank one.. and stink your kitchen up for weeks and have to throw the pot away. 


Best thing to do is cut the boars (bars) then come back and kill them. Also you can castrate them as soon as you kill em if not using dogs..

The few processors I know don't like to take in wild hogs at all no matter what the weight.


----------



## Okie Hog (Mar 8, 2013)

Every bit of "strong tasting" or "tainted" hog meat i have  come across was contaminated and/or rotten hog meat.  i have watched other  hunters and trappers bust  bladders, leave part of the poop chute in the animal, cut up the guts and get dirt from the skin all over the meat and never wash it off.   

Was at the processors one day when two hunters came in.  They told the butcher about dropping two hogs in the back  on the loading dock .  He took their cutting orders and they left.  We went around back and there were two huge bloated boar hogs ripening in the 95 degree heat.  Helped the butcher load them on the gut wagon.  He then called the guys and told them their hogs were spoiled.  

My cruddy hogs go by the car wash before field dressing and skinning.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 8, 2013)

weekender said:


> I don't know what causes boars to go rank or how long they stay that way once they go rank. If you have not killed a rank boar, I can see where you would have doubt about what a rank boar is. My wife and I have killed 4 boars out of about 50 that were rank. They stink so bad you can smell the from several yards away. If you touch them and get the smell on your hands it is hard to get it off. The first one, which was one of the worst, we tried to eat. We cooked some on the grill, some in the oven and my wife swears she was still getting whiffs of the stink 2 years later around both the grill and the stove. What's strange is it is not necessarily the biggest boars that are affected. The rank ones have ranged from 150-200 lbs. These boars were not miss handled, didn't live more than a few seconds after being shot. If and when you kill one that is rank, you will know it as soon as you get close and down wind of it. I don't know if it is something like the deer rut, of if it is a perminate condition. All I do know is, when you encounter one you will know, and likely remember it. The last boar I killed was 220 lbs and was just fine, no ill ordor what so ever, just ate some twice last week off of him.



I too dont know what causes it, but you should know it when you smell it............If they even Look rank, I'm leavin em in the woods....so far, I have yet to harvest a rank one


----------



## jpatton (Mar 9, 2013)

Have killed and ate them before.  I think you know when you get to it by the smell. Also gut it quick.


----------



## bronco611 (Mar 10, 2013)

I have killed 2 out of about 70 that were rank. One a boar at 300 and a sow at 100 lbs. You can smell them and be able to tell if they are rank or not. when you skin them if there is a strong almost like a burnt motor oil smell only worse throw that sucker away! If there is only a slight smell, quarter it put it in a cooler on Ice and pour in a 1/2 gal of white vinegar. drain water once a day for 4 or 5 days and add ice as needed and more vinegar after the 2nd day, then after 5 days cut wrap and put in the freezer. If there is no rank smell at all then skip these steps and process as required. I always keep all of mine on ice for 5 days and process myself, never had any problems. If they stink so bad that you can smell them from 10 ft away let the yotes eat, they don't mind the smell and their wives will be glad to have that rank meat!!! But if you cook it the longer it cooks the worse it will smell and believe me it will taste as bad as it smells!!! Do not ask me how I know this to be true, the Budweiser made me try it!!! Now I drink miller lite ! LOL.


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Mar 11, 2013)

I have only come across one rank hog and tried to cook and eat it, big mistake.  All the hogs I shoot now get soaked in 1 cup of apple cider vinegar and 2 cups of lemon juice.  That solution wil give them a citrus smell and almost bleaches the meat white on the outside.  I will either make sausage or put them in the smoker.


----------



## trhankinson (Mar 12, 2013)

I shot one early in deer season last fall.  I could smell it about 10 yards away.  I left him where he fell (head shot at about 90 yards).  There was no way I was going to touch him.  He weighed about 250 pounds (I estimate).  I have had a rank one that gave a good blood trail but ran about 300 yards.  I think the adrenaline released has more to do with rankness than size.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Mar 12, 2013)

Most are fine. Only run across one nasty boar in my time. People are stupid. Big appaloosa catfish aint no good to eat either!


----------



## Brad30110 (Mar 12, 2013)

I hunt and trap in Ware County and we eat all our boar meat. We always cut reproductive organs out and get meat on ice ASAP. I think the quick kills helps a lot.Killed a 300 pound boar last night. Didn't stink and was fat!!! He had 1.5 inch layer of hard fat all over which destroyed my blade. He was the hardest most time consuming game I have even cleaned but those ribs are going to be amazing!


----------



## Thwack1or2 (Mar 13, 2013)

The next time yall clean a boar play close attention to where his ding dong comes out. There is a gland on each side. The rank odor comes from these glands. When excited they emit a musk smell from there. Each one is different. Just like some humans that have bad odor from sweat, the stinch of the smell will vary from boar to boar. I have cooked boars that smell rank only to have them stink up the house...If you smell strong, believe me...you will know it. Personally, I wouldn't eat one again, way to many other ones that are not rank smelling. My 2 cents.


----------



## georgia_home (Mar 14, 2013)

I'd suggest that if you shoot one and you think it may be bad, just do a quick butchering yourself. Front and back legs and back straps. Try it.

If its bad, you learned a lesson. Same if its good. Eithe way, you'll find out, and not after spending money in a butcher.

Give it a shot.


----------



## Shafted (Mar 14, 2013)

THEY ARE HORRIBLE AND EXTREMELY DANGEROUS TO EAT! Saying that bring it to me ill dispose of it for you.


----------



## fishndinty (Mar 15, 2013)

Processing the meat yourself, if you quarter even a smelly hog out and take his backstraps, shoulders, and hams, then soak it all in ice water with about a cup of vinegar per 20 gallons of ice water, the vinegar/ice water will leach any strong taste out of the meat.  Change the water every day for 3 days.  You could do a couple of extra days for an extra rank boar 

The biggest boar I ever shot (200 lbs) smelled real bad, but the meat was superb after treating it like this.  It's all in the processing.  No need to castrate the poor dead guy.  Just treat the meat right after you cut it out.


----------



## fishndinty (Mar 15, 2013)

Brad30110 said:


> I hunt and trap in Ware County and we eat all our boar meat. We always cut reproductive organs out and get meat on ice ASAP. I think the quick kills helps a lot.Killed a 300 pound boar last night. Didn't stink and was fat!!! He had 1.5 inch layer of hard fat all over which destroyed my blade. He was the hardest most time consuming game I have even cleaned but those ribs are going to be amazing!



Why not save that belly fat for BACON on one that healthy?!


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 15, 2013)

Best thing to do is cut off a piece of meat. Throw it in a frying pan. You'll know if its rank. If it is. Throw it out. If not keep on skinning.


----------



## Brad30110 (Mar 15, 2013)

fishndinty said:


> Why not save that belly fat for BACON on one that healthy?!



To be completely honest I have never killed a hog until now with enough meat or fat on the belly to know how to cut the bacon meat off. I am going to research it more for next time. YouTube is awesome for learning different tricks and ideas about cleaning and butchering hogs.


----------



## Okie Hog (Mar 15, 2013)

> He had 1.5 inch layer of hard fat all over which destroyed my blade. He was the hardest most time consuming game I have even cleaned but those ribs are going to be amazing




Yep, the ribs of a big fat hog are some good eating.  
Late last fall i killed a huge boar hog that had 2" of fat on his belly.   Recently we cooked the ribs with sauerkraut.   Ate them with hot cornbread.    Yum, yum.


----------



## benosmose (Mar 15, 2013)

I have killed more hogs than I can remember couldnt even put a number on it.Was in love with killing as many as possible for years as a teen because everyone was greatful for it.I have killed some with the dogs that I could smell from 50 yards The only thing that will make a hog uneatable is contaiminating the meat or infection with parisites or just from fighting or a wound most 5 or older boars are gonna stink and have infection in the shields on the shoulders but I have no prob making sau out of a 400 pounder and everyone who tries it has no idea what kind of beast its from Do you think they dont eat those gaint yorkshire boars and do you think they aint rank.But suit yourselves im not gonna discard one unless there is a dang good reason mainly heat or contamination.


----------

